# Negative Issues With Major Flooding



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I remember after 2011's flood in our area and Manila that many of the cars were flooded, so I'd think about that when purchased used vehicles or newly used vehicles for sale.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I see the floods over the years also Mark and sad as it is, it seems to be history repeating, we have the same in Oz, property and vehicles and I'm sure many other countries the same. Getting out of a flood prone area usually means a loss and insurance companies are well aware of flood, hail and criminal activities in the wrong areas so forget them, don't buy in there unless you can whether the storm.
Second hand cars for sale? Forget it, most don't reply and those that do are full of sh#t and to find the 1% that are genuine,,,,,, sorry sir already sold.
OMO but after buying a new car will do again especially given the second hand market is seriously overpriced compared to most other countries and then the lies that the seller tells to make a sale. Only my experience looking for a set of wheels, and he next.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

(I better put this post here) 
It's "funny" how even high educated constructors and companies build far to low so need very itle rain to get flooded,
while many of the most poor have the sence to build high enough to avoid geting flooded houses even at very low land... 👍 🤣


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> (I better put this post here)
> It's "funny" how even high educated constructors and companies build far to low so need very itle rain to get flooded,
> while many of the most poor have the sence to build high enough to avoid geting flooded houses even at very low land... 👍 🤣


It's something to think about when you get ready to put up your home because these flood plain areas are well known because they flood so often and so the citizen knows better but always the victim and it's for money. 

It's very difficult to tell people who live in a flooding range that they should move they won't and they also know that the Dam will release water at the worst possible times, I knew we were going to be flooded and I also knew that the Damn was going to release its water like always does. 

With all that said having an upper-level home is a very good idea with some strong lower supports, we learned this lesson the hard way over and over again.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> It's something to think about when you get ready to put up your home because these flood plain areas are well known because they flood so often and so the citizen knows better but always the victim and it's for money.
> 
> It's very difficult to tell people who live in a flooding range that they should move they won't and they also know that the Dam will release water at the worst possible times, I knew we were going to be flooded and I also knew that the Damn was going to release its water like always does.
> 
> With all that said having an upper-level home is a very good idea with some strong lower supports, we learned this lesson the hard way over and over again.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Living on the edge of Laguna De Bay the water level has gone from zero from our sea wall to todays level which is around 6 feet from the top of our sea wall. Since 2011 we raised the sea wall twice and so far it has it has stopped the 3 homes from being flooded. Our only weather problem is the neighbours tall bamboo trees which hit our roof when the wind blows from the west and they refuse to cut them luckily storm Rolly blew some of them down which landed on their homes ! went to Nuvali today lots of trees down along the way from our home through Calamba , our Tailor in Mayondon his home and many near him are still flooded! Watched a video on youtube about Yolanda several people said we are used to typhoons but what we did not expect was the storm surge !which in some parts was 20 feet high !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> Living on the edge of Laguna De Bay the water level has gone from zero from our sea wall to todays level which is around 6 feet from the top of our sea wall. Since 2011 we raised the sea wall twice and so far it has it has stopped the 3 homes from being flooded.


Over the years we've had the dirt dumped in the back in order to make it higher so it has helped plus the many trees planted and now our water is beginning to recede from the home and hopefully, by tomorrow it will be out of the house. I need to make that trip to Nuvali one of these days and shop at the S & R.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> Living on the edge of Laguna De Bay the water level has gone from zero from our sea wall to todays level which is around 6 feet from the top of our sea wall. Since 2011 we raised the sea wall twice and so far it has it has stopped the 3 homes from being flooded.


Over the years we had dirt dumped in the back in order to make it higher so that has helped plus the many trees planted and now our water is beginning to recede from the home and hopefully, by tomorrow it will be out of the house. I need to make that trip to Nuvali one of these days and shop at the S & R.


----------

